# a t on droit aux cheques vacances en tant qu'assistante maternelle?



## Severine971 (13 Novembre 2022)

je suis assistante maternelle et l'on ma dit que nous avons droit au cheque vacance , est-ce vrai?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui il est possible d avoir des chèques vacances  et autres sous certaines conditions

Pour cela faut aller sur le site de l ircem dans l onglet action sociale

A savoir que vos revenus et de toutes personnes de votre foyer seront pris en compte


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bon courage !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Angele1982 si on est éligible aux aides il y a pas de soucis , quelques fois c est un peu long mais ça abouti toujours 

C est clair que si on est en couple , vue qu il prenne en compte les ressources de toutes les personnes du foyers les chances d avoir chèques vacances, chèques culture ou autre son moindre


----------



## Capri95 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
J'y avait aussi pensé, mais voilà j'ai été débouté de ma demande.. comme l'Ircem prend en compte le revenu global de la famille et bien NADA 
Si il n'y avait que ça, pas d'aide pour la rentrée scolaire, pas d'aide pour le chauffage, pas d'aide pour l'inscription à la discipline sportive de mon fils.
Alors oui nous n'avons qu'un enfant à charge mais à chaque fois c'est la même..
Je précise que nous ne roulons par sur l'or non plus ! nous sommes le cul entre deux chaises..
Bref il devrait aussi aider les familles avec un enfant, y en a marre d'être laissés sur le bord de la route.. sous prétexte que " vous avez un enfant ? mais enfin voyons vous n'avez besoin de rien.." 😑
Mon mari me dit souvent " mieux vaut ne rien devoir à l'état et ne pas compter sur son aide, car avec parfois le changement de politique tout peut disparaitre voir diminuer drastiquement"


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Mon mari me dit souvent " mieux vaut ne rien devoir à l'état et ne pas compter sur son aide


BRAVO Monsieur @Capri95


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Si l'IRCEM propose des chèques vacances il n'y a pas obligation de passer par eux.
 Vous pouvez  passer par votre conjoint si vous êtes  mariée qu'il soit salarié, fonctionnaire et même non salarié. 
Les conditions sont toujours liées aux revenus, mais la contribution peut différer.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> Vous pouvez passer par votre conjoint


Bonjour @Pioupiou ,

Peux-tu être + précise stp


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Mon mari est fonctionnaire à la retraite et je passe par eux pour mes chèques vacances Anvc


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Pardon ANCV


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Novembre 2022)

Oui mais c'est assez rare Pioupiou d'avoir accès à des chèques vacances via le conjoint, tout dépend de son travail.
Donc oui l'IRCEM peut octroyer des chèques vacances tous les deux ans, sous conditions de ressources (ce n'est pas un droit, c'est une aide pour les plus défavorisés). Je n'ai qu'un enfant à charge moi aussi, j'essaierai de faire la demande avant cet été et je reviendrai pour vous dire Capri95 si moi j'y ai eu le droit, ça me semble bizarre que les enfants uniques soient si désavantagés ? J'ai plus l'impression que c'est lié aux revenus familiaux.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part je suis seule avec 2 enfants 22 ans et 15 ans et j ai droit au chèques vacances et culture et la j attend l aide pour l achat de matériel


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

C'est ce qu'une nana de l'IRCEM m'a dit "pas un droit mais une aide !" oui mais pour qui en fait ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Pour qui ... Je pense qu il faut pas être en couple vue qu il prenne les revenus de la famille et avec notre abattement on a l avantage d avoir un revenu fiscal de référence bas


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Rare je pense pas tous les fonctionnaires, collectivités territoriales, hospitalière y on accès.  Beaucoup d'entreprises également via le comité sociale ( cse +11 salariés minimum) même un auto entrepreneur ou de professession liberale peut en avoir.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Alors celles qui ont pu l'avoir sont seules alors ? bref je ne l'ai su que l'année dernière et malheureusement je n'ai pas pu en profiter alors qu'il y a des années j'aurais pu mais ils se gardent bien de le crier sur les toits !!! alors profitez en tant que vous le pouvez et y avez droit !!!


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Personnellement même quand mon mari était en activité, moi assistante maternelle et sans enfants à charge j'y avais droit.
La part de l'état était réduite 15% à l'époque.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Oui Angèle, ce n'est pas crié sur tous les toits les aides Ircem, car même en formation on ne nous les mentionne pas, je trouve ça fou ! C'est sur ce type de forum que je l'ai appris...


----------



## AMANDIN1 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, la case chèques cultures n'apparait pas lors de la demande, uniquement une aide pour le sport


----------



## Petuche (14 Novembre 2022)

@Capri95
Bonjour, à te lire je me reconnais... même nous à l'époque avec 4 enfants nous n'avions droit à rien ! Moi j'étais assmat et mon mari à l'époque livreur alors on ne roulait pas sur l'or. On c'est toujours débrouillé, fin de mois difficiles. Mais au moins on n'a de merci à dire a personne.  L'état prend mais ne donne jamais !


----------

